# This here movie actually angered me for completely wasting my time



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I know.

You are thinking, "Nothing new there,son. 95% of what they put out nowadays is tripe."

Yes, well still...




PERSONAL SHOPPER (2017, US) ghost movie can go straight in the waste-can.

As a matter of fact the entire MONGREL MEDIA independent film distributor canon belongs there.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...well. You will never get that time back. 
*nods, at least you have been the sacrifice for those who have been pondering whether or not to watch this. and i thank you for that. although after reading the wikipedia page, i might enjoy the french version. (with english subs)


----------

